# 2016 Boss VXT wing extend problem



## WiBoss (Aug 6, 2020)

I’m currently troubleshooting a wing extend problem i’v been having since the last snow fall. When I try and extend the wings simultaneously, the left wing extends normal and the right wings starts about half way and than stops until the left extends all the way. This was not the case until the end of winter. They extended at the same speed when I bought the plow. I have replaced every hydraulic hose on the plow, swapped the right and left extend valve coils and valves around, rebuilt the right HYD09733 hydraulic cylinder, swapped the right and left hydraulic cylinder hoses around and rewired the whole ground loom on the valve body. After all of that nothing has changed. Just trying to figure out what else it could be.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Even after swapping the left and right hoses, the right wing still lags?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Bent ., needs to be greased

One wing has more resistance.
Fluid goes to the ram/wing with less resistance first.

Normal operating conditions.


----------



## WiBoss (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes even after swapping hoses the right wing still lags. I am religious about greasing the vertical hinge pin. Nothing is bent on the plow, it is babies. I replaced the horizontal hinge pin a couple months ago also. I could swap the right and left cylinders around. Maybe even after a ram rebuild there is still something wrong with the right cylinder? If that is the case the problem should follow the cylinder if swapped.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

WiBoss said:


> Yes even after swapping hoses the right wing still lags. I am religious about greasing the vertical hinge pin. Nothing is bent on the plow, it is babies. I replaced the horizontal hinge pin a couple months ago also. I could swap the right and left cylinders around. Maybe even after a ram rebuild there is still something wrong with the right cylinder? If that is the case the problem should follow the cylinder if swapped.


Possibly - If the problem was with the cylinder, you should see the problem follow but it's normal for the left wing to be a bit faster anyway. But if the problem is as pronouced as you say, then yes it should be apparent if it's the cylinder.

But I'm inclined to agree with @Hydromaster - even if it doesn't seem it, I suspect the wing/frame itself, not the cylinder, especially if you've already rebuilt it. If the cylinder was binding up that bad, it seems unlikely you wouldn't have noticed it while disassembling and reassembling.

You could disconnect the pins from the back of the blade on both sides and pull the wings out by hand to see if there is a difference in resistance.


----------



## WiBoss (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes I did not notice anything out of the ordinary when rebuilding the hydraulic cylinder. The stroke pulled and pushed out and into the barrel like any other normal hydraulic cylinder. I will swap the cylinders from side to side and if it follows, I will look into the cylinder. If the problem still persists, I will pull the wing to cylinder bolt and wing spring on both sides to check resistance.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Your over thinking it.
If nothing was bent why did you replace the hing pin on this pristine plow?

Fluid takes the path of least resistance first .
When it was new itmay appear that at the wings extended at the same speed.

A slite Twist long length of the plow could be hard to see & again why did you have to replace the vertical hinge pin?


----------



## WiBoss (Aug 6, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> Your over thinking it.
> If nothing was bent why did you replace the hing pin on this pristine plow?
> 
> Fluid takes the path of least resistance first .
> ...


I bought the plow used last year and just went through everything on the plow to get it ready. I haven't replaced the vertical hinge pin because it looks great. I replaced the horizontal hinge pin just because it was cheap and easy to get out.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

WiBoss said:


> I bought the plow used last year and just went through everything on the plow to get it ready. I haven't replaced the vertical hinge pin because it looks great. I replaced the horizontal hinge pin just because it was cheap and easy to get out.


LOL that pin is the hardest one on the plow to replace but anyway. 
It's also the one that gets bent the easiest.
And why would replacing this hingpin affect the the wings?

Grease it, change the fluid, clean the filter, clean the contacts and forget about it .
what you're experiencing is normal . enjoy your plow.

Ps 
Just for giggles put your blade so it's straight. on the corner of the blade use a plumbob, hang it off the top corner of the blade measure how far it is out from the edge of the plow on both sides.
Is it the same?

It's absolutely normal for one wing, especially the one on the passenger side have a little bit of a tweak to it. 
Also look down the vertical pin, down at the bottom where the edges connect. notice any small cracks, flaking paint or deformity?
Again this is normal for a boss.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pump and/or motor getting weaker over time? Doesn't have quite the same pressure or flow to push them out together.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

WiBoss said:


> I bought the plow used last year and just went through everything on the plow to get it ready. I haven't replaced the vertical hinge pin because it looks great. I replaced the horizontal hinge pin just because it was cheap and easy to get out.


I agree with everything Hydromaster said - the only thing I'll add is that if you continue to keep ripping apart, swapping, and changing stuff at random trying to fix it, you are pretty much guaranteed to break something that wasn't broken already. So maybe stop that.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pump and/or motor getting weaker over time? Doesn't have quite the same pressure or flow to push them out together.


That wouldn't cause them to work at different speeds, it would just do the same thing, just equally slower.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> That wouldn't cause them to work at different speeds, it would just do the same thing, just equally slower.


As Hydro stated, fluid follows the path of least resistance. If the pump is getting tired, it will extend the easiest cylinder first.


----------



## WiBoss (Aug 6, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> LOL that pin is the hardest one on the plow to replace but anyway.
> It's also the one that gets bent the easiest.
> And why would replacing this hingpin affect the the wings?
> 
> ...


Where is there a hydraulic oil filter on a Boss VXT? That could be it if there is one.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

WiBoss said:


> Where is there a hydraulic oil filter on a Boss VXT? That could be it if there is one.


Inside the reservoir, behind the pump cover. But that's not it.

But feel free to rip it apart anyway.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> As Hydro stated, fluid follows the path of least resistance. If the pump is getting tired, it will extend the easiest cylinder first.


And what he said was correct - but the issue is not the amount of pump pressure, but rather the difference in resistance to that pressure between the two sides


----------



## WiBoss (Aug 6, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> Inside the reservoir, behind the pump cover. But thats not it.


Okay. I'll stay out of there. I'm thinking wing resistance is my problem. I'll check resistance on the left and right side to see if the right side is harder extending than the left.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Why is this a issue?
Have you been quarantining at home and you’re just looking for something to keep you busy ?

If you’re plowing along with the blade straight and you had more of a snow load on one wing and then the other and you went to push them both forward( in to scoop) at the same time the one without a load is going to go forward first.

Snow plows are not all that sophisticated.
Just say’en.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Have you been quarantining at home and you're just looking for something to keep you busy ?


Maybe his original plan was to build a deck but the store ran out of PT lumber and he doesn't Noah guy


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> As Hydro stated, fluid follows the path of least resistance. If the pump is getting tired, it will extend the easiest cylinder first.


Possible clogged filter, maybe he's using ATF

I can tend to agree if the flow and or psi is down the appearance Of the wings operating at different speeds will become more dramatic.

when there was more flow and more psi it overcame the resistance in the system.

Jmo, 
All of this is overthinking, I think:laugh: there's nothing wrong with your plow it is absolutely normal for a boss plow to act this way.

Someday in the future the right wing could be faster than the left-wing Then just the opposite or they could seem to operate at the same time again.

Good luck.


----------



## WiBoss (Aug 6, 2020)

Everything I am doing is according to spec. Fixing everything according to manual. Using Boss hydro oil, yada yada yada. And no I haven’t quarantined at all haha i’m a farmer trying to get something off of his mind...


----------



## WiBoss (Aug 6, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> Possible clogged filter, maybe he's using ATF
> 
> I can tend to agree if the flow and or psi is down the appearance Of the wings operating at different speeds will become more dramatic.
> 
> ...


Maybe I will just pull the filter to rule that out. Is it next to the breather on the reservoir?


----------



## WiBoss (Aug 6, 2020)

WiBoss said:


> Maybe I will just pull the filter to rule that out. Is it next to the breather on the reservoir?


When I pulled the extend valves out of the valve body, there was some buildup on the valve screens.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

WiBoss said:


> Maybe I will just pull the filter to rule that out. Is it next to the breather on the reservoir?


The filter has nothing to do with it as said. If it was the filter it would affect everything, not just 1 function


----------



## WiBoss (Aug 6, 2020)

dieselss said:


> The filter has nothing to do with it as said. If it was the filter it would affect everything, not just 1 function


Yes I know that. I don't think it is the filter because every function other than scoop works great. Even left and right wing speed independently. They are both the same speed. Just not at the same time.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Take a can of WD40 and spray the whole can on the parts of the slow wing that move and then move the wings in and out a bunch of times


----------



## WiBoss (Aug 6, 2020)

seville009 said:


> Take a can of WD40 and spray the whole can on the parts of the slow wing that move and then move the wings in and out a bunch of times


Good idea. I'll work on the wings tonight.


----------



## WiBoss (Aug 6, 2020)

So I loosened the return springs on both wings to see how the plow would react with extend simultaneously. Now it is kind of stop and go on both sides until fully extended on both sides. Is there anyway I could increase pressure just a little bit to stop the total stop of the wings?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I wouldve tried loosening one spring, the ones thats hung up, but then again mine has done this for years and I dont care which wing wins the race.


----------



## WiBoss (Aug 6, 2020)

Mr.Markus said:


> I wouldve tried loosening one spring, the ones thats hung up, but then again mine has done this for years and I dont care which wing wins the race.


I have tried that also. I think i'm fighting a losing battle. Lol I might just let it be and enjoy the plow..


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll echo what Hydromaster said.

Anytime that you have a set of hydraulic cylinders in parallel, the one that requires the least amount of pressure to move will move first, since as it moves it limits the pressure to whatever it takes. It would be unusual to have two that move in perfect synchronization, and in fact the only reason you would have two move at the same time is that flow resistance to the lower force cylinder allows the pressure to build enough to allow the higher force cylinder to move. 

Basically the problem you are describing is that one wing encounters a little more resistance about halfway through its motion. This could be nothing more than a few pounds of resistance. You could spend a lot of time worrying about this, but the chances of getting everything perfectly matched is tiny.


----------

